# Alien Popa ... With Cool Alien Ball Wings ... with Green Juice in side......



## SilentDeviL (Dec 27, 2012)

As the Topic Say's Please see pic...... Not sure if anyone has seem this before ...


----------



## agent A (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like a defect


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2012)

He just has excess hemoglobin in his wings. He should be fine. Will probably never mate though.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to prick them. Does that make me evil?

If it were my mantis, I probably wouldn't, but the temptation would always be there.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen this in Ghosts. Popping them runs the chance of bleeding to death.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 27, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I've seen this in Ghosts. Popping them runs the chance of bleeding to death.


I wont pop them.. kinda look cool I'll just leave it there ... lol as long he can mate is fine with me ... If not I'll feed him to H. majcu lol ..


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2012)

Was he under a heat lamp when he molted. Maybe the wings dried out before being able to expand, causing the collection of hemolymph at the base. That's just my best guess.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

Still, give him a chance to mate! It will probably be fine.

If his antennae, forelegs, and of course, genitalia are in tact, I don't see a mating problem. Just assist him into the proper position and see what he is capable of.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it looks cool


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 28, 2012)

This isn't even my final form!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 28, 2012)

looks kinda cool to me, hope everything is ok tho


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Was he under a heat lamp when he molted. Maybe the wings dried out before being able to expand, causing the collection of hemolymph at the base. That's just my best guess.


nop just room temp no light at all .


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen it before. I doubt it will cause him any issue.


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 28, 2012)

Albert: What were you feeding this Popa? It will probably subside with some time. I suggest if you are not keeping it in its own enclosure, to do that and just keep an eye on it. It is weird looking, but it does not seem to be a present danger to continuing as it was. Nice pics! Did you get a new camera yet?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've seen it before. I doubt it will cause him any issue.


Thanks Rick I think he should be fine .



Rich S said:


> Albert: What were you feeding this Popa? It will probably subside with some time. I suggest if you are not keeping it in its own enclosure, to do that and just keep an eye on it. It is weird looking, but it does not seem to be a present danger to continuing as it was. Nice pics! Did you get a new camera yet?


Rich my buddy I hope everything goes well for you . I'll keep u updated on the P.W's

I didn't get the Camera yet still doing research want to make sure I got the best for my budget .. all the Pic's i take is still with my Cell phone with Lens kit upgrade for Marco for $15 lol ..


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey - those are great pics for a cellphone!


----------

